# 2008: Year of the Puritans



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 13, 2007)

Help make 2008 the 'Year of the Puritans' (HT: Chris Ross at The Conventicle).

As C.S. Lewis said (Introduction to Athanasius' _On The Incarnation_):



> There is a strange idea abroad that in every subject the ancient books should be read only by the professionals, and that the amateur should content himself with the modern books. Thus I have found as a tutor in English Literature that if the average student wants to find out something about Platonism, the very last thing he thinks of doing is to take a translation of Plato off the library shelf and read the Symposium. He would rather read some dreary modern book ten times as long, all about "isms" and influences and only once in twelve pages telling him what Plato actually said. The error is rather an amiable one, for it springs from humility. The student is half afraid to meet one of the great philosophers face to face. He feels himself inadequate and thinks he will not understand him. But if he only knew, the great man, just because of his greatness, is much more intelligible than his modern commentator. The simplest student will be able to understand, if not all, yet a very great deal of what Plato said; but hardly anyone can understand some modern books on Platonism. It has always therefore been one of my main endeavours as a teacher to persuade the young that firsthand knowledge is not only more worth acquiring than secondhand knowledge, but is usually much easier and more delightful to acquire.
> 
> This mistaken preference for the modern books and this shyness of the old ones is nowhere more rampant than in theology. Wherever you find a little study circle of Christian laity you can be almost certain that they are studying not St. Luke or St. Paul or St. Augustine or Thomas Aquinas or Hooker or Butler, but M. Berdyaev or M. Maritain or M. Niebuhr or Miss Sayers or even myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## bookslover (Dec 13, 2007)

This is a great and justly famous quote. The first paragraph is very important. Why read some dreary tome about Plato (or whoever) when you can read the man for himself? I like Lewis's contention that a person with average intelligence will be able to pick up most of what Plato (or whoever) has to say.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 18, 2007)

More reasons to read the Puritans.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 4, 2008)

Reformation Heritage Books is doing its part to help make 2008 the Year of the Puritans: The Puritan Challenge 2008: 12 Banner of Truth Puritan Paperbacks.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 6, 2008)

Here are some blog posts by our very own Steve Burlew:

Are You Up For "The Timmy Brister Challenge"? (December 14, 2007)
Why Read the Puritans? (December 18, 2007)
This Is Going To Change Some Lives! (December 20, 2007)
Meet Richard Sibbes and the Puritan Paperback, "The Bruised Reed" (January 3, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 17, 2008)

Steve Burlew: The "Puritan Reading Challenge" is GROWING! (January 16, 2008)


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 17, 2008)

Love the Lewis quote.

As has been said it is justly famous.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 17, 2008)

bookslover said:


> This is a great and justly famous quote. The first paragraph is very important. Why read some dreary tome about Plato (or whoever) when you can read the man for himself? I like Lewis's contention that a person with average intelligence will be able to pick up most of what Plato (or whoever) has to say.





MrMerlin777 said:


> Love the Lewis quote.
> 
> As has been said it is justly famous.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 17, 2008)

Here are the suggested books for 2008. Although anyone can choose their Puritan curriculum.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 17, 2008)

For those reading January's selection, or thinking about getting started, here is review of _The Bruised Reed_ by Derek Brown.

More on Richard Sibbes here, including links to online editions of all of his works.


----------



## Narnian (Jan 17, 2008)

I think the Lewis quote can also apptly apply to myself in a slightly different fashion - how often do I read books about the Bible instead of reading the Bible? Too often.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 17, 2008)

Narnian said:


> I think the Lewis quote can also apptly apply to myself in a slightly different fashion - how often do I read books about the Bible instead of reading the Bible? Too often.



It is a good question for all of us to ask ourselves; none of us, I dare say, can say that we read the Bible _too much_. But, as the Puritans, who fought tooth and nail for the principle of _sola Scriptura_, point us to the Scriptures above all, it is nevertheless good and profitable to read them (Puritan authors), especially in our age, not in place of the Word, but as those who were well-grounded in it, and who direct us thereto. 

It is worth, In my humble opinion, reading also the words of Thomas Murphy wrt Bible study and wrt the use of commentaries. Though his remarks are directed to pastors, they are applicable, I think, to all. He puts both in their proper place.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 22, 2008)

Timmy Brister interviews Mark Dever on Richard Sibbes here.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 23, 2008)

I got my books yesterday. Read about a third of the way through "the bruised reed" last night. Very uplifting.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 23, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> I got my books yesterday. Read about a third of the way through "the bruised reed" last night. Very uplifting.



That is a lot of reading for one night.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Jan 23, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> Read about a third of the way through "the bruised reed" last night. Very uplifting.



 I got a late start as well, so I'm just through chapter 8. But I must say chapters 7 and 8 were two of the most extraordinary, profitable chapters I've ever read! There was so much spiritual meat to digest in those two chapters that I had to go back and re-read.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 23, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Blueridge Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > I got my books yesterday. Read about a third of the way through "the bruised reed" last night. Very uplifting.
> ...




A little over 40 pages thats all brother. Big print.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 23, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Blueridge Baptist said:
> ...



How modest of you.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 23, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Blueridge Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 23, 2008)

My books come today or tomorrow. I want to get January read before February comes.


----------



## Augusta (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't know if I will get mine until next week.  I think I can do two in one month though. Maybe.


----------



## Quickened (Jan 23, 2008)

I wasnt able to find the bruised reed at my church (it must have sold) so i bought some alternates to hold me over


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 23, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> My books come today or tomorrow. I want to get January read before February comes.



Surely your meant to read the books not the calendar.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 23, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > My books come today or tomorrow. I want to get January read before February comes.
> ...





A bit fussy today, Daniel?

"I want to get January['s selection of _The Bruised Reed_] read before February['s choice of _Mystery of Providence_] comes due to be read.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 23, 2008)

I am encouraged by those who are taking up the Puritan challenge to _tolle lege_! Especially those who are catching up / keeping up. Way to go, Supergirl! 

Here are some more blog posts of interest for those focused right now on Richard Sibbes, _The Bruised Reed_:

Who Is Richard Sibbes? (January 10, 2008)
Puritan Challenge - Bruised Reed by Richard Sibbes (January 18, 2008)
 It's not too late to join the 2008 Puritan Reading Challenge! (January 23, 2008)
About Those Bruised Reeds - Discussion 1 (January 16, 2008)
About Those Smoking Flax -- Discussion 2
Blogspotting the Puritan Challenge 2 (January 22, 2008)
The Bruised Reed on Calling for Truth - LIVE Next Week (January 23, 2008)


----------



## Barnpreacher (Jan 30, 2008)

Just finished up _The Bruised Reed _by Richard Sibbes. Without a doubt it is a *MUST READ* for every believer at some point in their life. It has to be one of the top ten books of all time (outside of the Bible).

What a gracious God we serve, and how it was so eloquently explained by Sibbes! 

 Worthy is the Lamb, seated on the throne! Crown you now with many crowns, you reign victorious. High and lifted up, Jesus, Son of God. The Darling of heaven crucified, WORTHY IS THE LAMB!!!


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm only a third done with The Bruised Reed. So far, my favorite passage as it applies to the Puritan Board is this: (It regards the subject of dealing with those who are new to the faith.)



> Again we should not rack their wits with curious or `doubtful disputations' (Rom. 14:1), for so we shall distract and tire them, and give occasion to make them cast off the care of all. That age of the church which was most fertile in subtle questions was most barren in religion; for it makes people think religion to be only a matter of cleverness, in tying and untying of knots. The brains of men inclining that way are hotter usually than their hearts.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 30, 2008)

Finished the bruised reed and getting ready to start "the mystery of providence".


----------



## Augusta (Jan 30, 2008)

I got my books Monday.  I am only about 1/4 through bruised reed. I gotta do a marathon read and get going. I am only just beginning it, really, but it is already so good. I don't want to rush it too much.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 1, 2008)

Richard Sibbes in Review (January 31, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 2, 2008)

Today's devotional reading (February 2) in I.D.E. Thomas, _Puritan Daily Devotional Chronicles_ was a sweet extract from Richard Sibbes, _The Bruised Reed_.

For those who are commencing John Flavel's _The Mystery of Providence_, thanks to Casey Bessette (StaunchPresbyterian), it is available in part online here.

Joel Beeke & Randall Pederson have a nice review of _The Mystery of Providence_ in their chapter on Flavel in _Meet the Puritans_. Elsewhere (_A Reader's Guide to Reformed Literature: An Annotated Bibliography of Reformed Theology_, pp. 28-29), Beeke says this is the best and standard work on the subject of divine providence.

A brief biography of Flavel may be found here.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 2, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> Finished the bruised reed and getting ready to start "the mystery of providence".



It sounds like your launching a rocket.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 2, 2008)

I am 5 chapters in on "the mystery of providence". This book is so good that it is FREAKING ME OUT! Man, the things that I fail to thank God for everyday and the times I have murmered and complained about my lot in life. This book is on my top ten for sure. What a blessing.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 2, 2008)

I thought I'd also mention something from Timmy Brister's blog about _Meet the Puritans_:



> Secondly, RHB is offering a special discounted price for an excellent Puritan resource, Meet the Puritans by Joel Beeke and Randall Pederson. The book retails for $35.00, and on their website it sells for $25.00. But RHB is now offering a special price of only $20.00. To get this great deal, you must order either via phone or email, letting them know that you heard about the 2008 Puritan Reading Special for Meet the Puritans for only $20.00. The number to call and place your order is (616) 977-0599, or you can email them at [email protected]. These specials are a fantastic way for you to get you copies of Puritan literature at the most affordable price anywhere, and I am grateful to the good people at RHB for joining in this exciting project.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 2, 2008)

Those who have read _The Bruised Reed_ may wish to share their thoughts about it here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 4, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Joel Beeke & Randall Pederson have a nice review of _The Mystery of Providence_ in their chapter on Flavel in _Meet the Puritans_. Elsewhere (_A Reader's Guide to Reformed Literature: An Annotated Bibliography of Reformed Theology_, pp. 28-29), Beeke says this is the best and standard work on the subject of divine providence.



It's been posted online here.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 4, 2008)

I want to thank you brother Andrew for getting me started in this little adventure. It has been uplifting to my soul. You are a blessing brother.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 4, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> I want to thank you brother Andrew for getting me started in this little adventure. It has been uplifting to my soul. You are a blessing brother.





My wife and I are both experiencing a wonderful time with this challenge.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 4, 2008)

From a fellow-pilgrim, Soli Deo Gloria!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 15, 2008)

Puritan Reading Challenge Book Giveaway (February) « Provocations & Pantings (February 14, 2008)
Mining the Works of John Flavel « Provocations & Pantings (February 9, 2008)


----------



## caddy (Feb 15, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I am encouraged by those who are taking up the Puritan challenge to _tolle lege_! Especially those who are catching up / keeping up. Way to go, Supergirl!
> 
> Here are some more blog posts of interest for those focused right now on Richard Sibbes, _The Bruised Reed_:
> 
> ...


 
I finished _The Bruised Reed_ a few weeks ago. Great little book.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 16, 2008)

I finished _The Bruised Reed _also. I bawled through ending, highlighting as I went. It was a wonderful book. A must read for all Christians.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 27, 2008)

This Week, and a Few Miscellanies « Provocations & Pantings (February 25, 2008)
FirstRP.org » Blog Archive » Puritan Paperback Study for March 2008 (February 25, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 5, 2008)

Is anyone reading _The Godly Man's Picture_ by Thomas Watson yet?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 5, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Is anyone reading _The Godly Man's Picture_ by Thomas Watson yet?



I'm in the middle of it right now. Really enjoying it.


----------



## Augusta (Mar 5, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Is anyone reading _The Godly Man's Picture_ by Thomas Watson yet?



Almost  , I am just finishing the Mystery of Providence which is very good.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 9, 2008)

FYI -- Timmy Brister interviewed Stephen Yuille, author of _The Inner Sanctum of Puritan Piety: John Flavel's Doctrine of Mystical Union with Christ_ recently. 

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/inner-sanctum-puritan-piety-21123/

Interview with Stephen Yuille on John Flavel « Provocations & Pantings

Some topics covered:

1. The only proper way to pronounce the name “Flavel”
2. The impact of the Puritans upon Dr. Yuille’s life
3. About The Inner Sanctum of Puritan Piety
4. Lloyd-Jones and “mystical union with Christ”
5. Christ’s offices as prophet, priest, and king (and their neglect today)
6. Regeneration, Faith, and Conversion
7. Puritans too introspective? Addressing the charges
8. Puritans and “standing” on texts
9. Encouragement for those in the Puritan Reading Challenge


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 13, 2008)

Who Is Thomas Watson? « Provocations & Pantings (March 11, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 21, 2008)

Puritan Reading Challenge Book Giveaway (March) « Provocations & Pantings (March 19, 2008)
Important PRC Announcement: April Schedule Change « Provocations & Pantings (March 19, 2008)



> Important PRC Announcement: April Schedule Change
> 
> Many of you (I am told around 300) have purchased the P&P special from RHB which includes all twelve Puritan Paperbacks in a set. Well, not quite all twelve. As you know, Thomas Brooks’ book, Precious Remedies Against Satan’s Devices, has been sold out and back-ordered for a couple of months. While I have been informed that they are close to filling those orders in the near future, it appears that the books will not be available in time for the beginning of April which is the month dedicated to reading Brooks. Therefore, I have decided to make a schedule change.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 22, 2008)

bump


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 1, 2008)

How's the reading going, folks?

The Godly Man’s Picture: Your Thoughts (Open Thread) « Provocations & Pantings (March 31, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 7, 2008)

Who Is Jeremiah Burroughs? « Provocations & Pantings (April 5, 2008)
The Jeremiah Burroughs Home Page « Provocations & Pantings (April 7, 2008)


----------



## Augusta (Apr 7, 2008)

Cute smilie.  The reading is going well. I am having trouble not peeking ahead into the other books. I peeked at The Mortification of Sin yesterday.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 21, 2008)

Augusta said:


> Cute smilie.  The reading is going well. I am having trouble not peeking ahead into the other books. I peeked at The Mortification of Sin yesterday.



I guess peeking ahead is allowed.  Thanks for the feedback, Traci. 

For others who might feel like it's too late to get started on this, it's never too late to start reading the Puritans.

Dunbar Speaks: on faith, reason, and theology: The (Dunbar) Puritan Reading Challenge (April 20, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 24, 2008)

Puritan Reading Challenge Book Giveaway (April) « Provocations & Pantings (April 23, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 30, 2008)

How Jeremiah Burroughs Learned Contentment « Provocations & Pantings (April 27, 2008)
The Rare Jewel of Christian Contentment: Your Thoughts (Open Thread) « Provocations & Pantings (April 30, 2008)


----------



## caddy (Apr 30, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> How Jeremiah Burroughs Learned Contentment « Provocations & Pantings (April 27, 2008)
> The Rare Jewel of Christian Contentment: Your Thoughts (Open Thread) « Provocations & Pantings (April 30, 2008)


 
Wonderful book it is Andrew!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 8, 2008)

Congrats to Will Bausch! - April Giveaway Winner « Provocations & Pantings (May 3, 2008)
Who Is John Bunyan? « Provocations & Pantings (May 4, 2008)
Blue Collar Theology 26: The Works of John Bunyan (PDF) « Provocations & Pantings (May 5, 2008)
Piper on Bunyan’s Life of Suffering and Service « Provocations & Pantings (May 8, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 26, 2008)

Oh the Heart-Pulling Glory in Jesus Christ! « Provocations & Pantings (May 18, 2008)
“I Will Not Cast Out” « Provocations & Pantings (May 21, 2008)
Bunyan on Faith vs. Unbelief « Provocations & Pantings (May 25, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 29, 2008)

Any thoughts on Bunyan? Ready for Owen?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 4, 2008)

Come and Welcome to Jesus Christ: Your Thoughts (Open Thread) « Provocations & Pantings (June 2, 2008)
Come and Welcome to Jesus Christ Book Outline « Provocations & Pantings (June 4, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 16, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Any thoughts on Bunyan? Ready for Owen?



Ok, I'm not getting any feedback anymore. Does mean that our Puritan readers are guilty of "a superfluity of naughtiness"? 

Presbyterian & Reformed » Blog Archive » John Owen - The Mortification of Sin (June 4, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 2, 2008)

As a reminder for anyone who is still engaged in the 2008 Puritan Reading Challenge, July's book is:

_A Lifting Up for the Downcast_ by William Bridge

Available online here:

The Works of the Rev. William Bridge ... - Google Book Search


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 9, 2008)

Update on the Puritan Reading Challenge « Provocations & Pantings (July 8, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 13, 2008)

Who Is William Bridge? « Provocations & Pantings (July 9, 2008)
The Works of William Bridge (PDF) « Provocations & Pantings (July 9, 2008)

Links and Downloads Manager - Educational Links - The Works of William Bridge Online - The PuritanBoard


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 2, 2008)

As a reminder, August is the month for Thomas Brooks' _Precious Remedies Against Satan's Devices_:

Links and Downloads Manager - Christian Walk Links - Precious Remedies Against Satan's Devices - The PuritanBoard

Links and Downloads Manager - Educational Links - The Complete Works of Thomas Brooks Online - The PuritanBoard

http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/thomas-brooks-16403/


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 27, 2008)

September is almost here. September's title is Samuel Bolton, _The True Bounds of Christian Freedom_:

Samuel Bolton by Dr. Joel Beeke and Randall J. Pederson
Christian freedom: chiefly taken ... - Google Book Search


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 2, 2008)

Who Is Samuel Bolton? « Provocations & Pantings (September 2, 2008)


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 2, 2008)

I've been cheating brother Andrew. I'm already through October. Just because I'm a Puritan redneck. So many books!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 2, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> I've been cheating brother Andrew. I'm already through October. Just because I'm a Puritan redneck. So many books!!!!!!!!!!!



Puritan redneck, I love it!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 10, 2008)

Two Propositions, Six Questions, One Issue « Provocations & Pantings (September 9, 2008)


----------



## charliejunfan (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah i wish!!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 22, 2008)

The Positive Aspects of Christian Freedom « Provocations & Pantings (September 16, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 30, 2008)

Any thoughts on Samuel Bolton's book? Ready for October and William Guthrie's _The Christian's Great Interest_?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 14, 2008)

Who Is William Guthrie? « Provocations & Pantings (October 12, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 31, 2008)

Any feedback on _The Christian's Great Interest_? Ready for _The Reformed Pastor_ by Richard Baxter?

Links and Downloads Manager - Ecclesiology - The Reformed Pastor -- Richard Baxter - The PuritanBoard


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 18, 2008)

Who Is Richard Baxter? « Provocations & Pantings (November 4, 2008)

-----Added 12/2/2008 at 10:47:16 EST-----

Previous post dated 11/05/08. Today's post is dated 12/02/08.

If anyone is still taking up the Puritan Reading Challenge, there is just one more month and one more book to go. Tolle lege! 

Alarm to the Unconverted

-----Added 12/10/2008 at 11:01:43 EST-----

Who is Joseph Alleine? « Provocations & Pantings (December 3, 2008)

-----Added 12/18/2008 at 12:50:49 EST-----

Reminder (posted on 12/18/08): there is just about 2 weeks left in the 2008 Puritan Reading Challenge.


----------



## Augusta (Dec 18, 2008)

By the end of this year I will have finished 7 of the 12. So I have failed in the challenge.  But I have loved every book thus far and had a grand time none the less.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Dec 18, 2008)

I love all the books chosen. Some more than others, but what a great idea!

I hope 12 more are chosen for 2009. (And that a new picture of the books is taken -- so I can finally change my Avatar)


----------

